# Does which kiko registry matter?



## teemogoat (Mar 14, 2016)

What registry should you be a member of (or use?) and why? And should you avoid goats from certain registries depending on which you are associated with? I'm in the Southeast US in Alabama. 

I've read on a site that IKGA and AKGA will register each other's goats, but not NKR's. However, with NKR you can breed any IKGA , AKGA or NKR's goats and be registered. 

From what I can see about fees:
AKGA (50 yearly membership with fees a little less than NKR or fees much higher without membership)
IKGA (40 yearly with fees about like AKGA)
NKR's ($12 reg, $10 transfer)

Thanks,
Tracy


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

NKR: The two biggest registries in the Kiko world do not acknowledge it is reason enough for me. If you start it with it, you're stuck with it. AKGA and IKGA will not consider those goats registered. 
BUT, a lot of top breeders are switching over to it because of all the politics of the other two.

I've been members of both the AKGA and the IKGA. (quit only because I'm in Canada and the exchange really makes the membership, registration fees, etc hurt bad)
Both are good, although if I were in the States I would stay with AKGA. There are more people involved plus they have a pedigree search (love that thing!)

IKGA is dwindling. Not a lot of people involved there anymore.

If you're wondering where I register my goats, I do it with a Canadian registry now ... Canadian Meat Goat Association.


----------



## teemogoat (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm in the deep south of the US, so I doubt the Canada registry will do for me lol. I read the same thing about the two main registries and the bad politics. Why would I not want to go NKR? Do you think that buyers will avoid my goats because they are only NKR? (remember, I'm rural, an hour from the nearest "large city")


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

NKR is totally a personal choice. Does it work better for you then the other registries?

My main reasons for not going with NKR at this point is there's no back or floor to it. It just appeared. Nothing to stand on. Plus the fact that IKGA/AKGA do not recognize it.

While compared, say to the AKGA, which can track back to the first Kikos here.

I guess I feel that there is a bit more credibility with the older associations. 

Will buyers avoid you? Some might. Especially if they have only AKGA/IKGA registered herds. They won't want to bring in a NKR registered goat unless they are switching over.
You get less of a market with NKR in terms of breeders. 

I'm pretty rural too  Half an hour from our large town but that doesn't really count cause they're cheap there, lol.
The "big city" where people pay the big bucks is 3+ hours.


----------



## teemogoat (Mar 14, 2016)

Can you double register a goat with say... AKGA and NKR? If so, would there be a reason to do so? Or is it best practice not to register when you sell the kids and let them register it with whomever they wish?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Yes, you can double register. I don't see any reason to do it though, unless asked to register with a specific association.

Actually, you (the breeder) has to register the kids. Any new owner cannot register a kid bought from someone else.


----------

